# Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test



## PCGH-Redaktion (14. August 2010)

*Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung zu Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test gefragt. 

Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der  Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und nicht im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test


----------



## Gelöschter_Account_0001 (14. August 2010)

*Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Den Befestigungsmechanismus verstehe ich nicht ganz muss ich zugeben....


----------



## Biosflash (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Ist das nicht das falsche Produktbild ( müsste eines von einem 120mm USC sein) ?
Soweit ich weiss, hat die 140mm Variante 9 Lamellen. Oder gibts da zwei verschiedene Versionen ?


----------



## OdlG (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

ist der neu? habe vor zwei wochen oder so nen 14cm Lüfter bestellt bei alternate. war das dann schon dieses modell oder eine ältere revision? 

falls das der ist, den ich auch habe, kann ich nur sagen: Top Produkt  Habe jetzt all meine Gehäuselüfter gegen BeQuiet ausgetauscht. Der Unterschied ist enorm!


----------



## X Broster (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Viel Kühlt er nicht, dafür ist er bei 1000RPM so leise wie kein anderer 140er. 

Eine PWM Version wäre übrigns wünschenswert.


----------



## Serialkiller (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

wo bleibt die pwm version...


----------



## steamrick (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Eine PWM-Version wäre auch von mir sofort gekauft.

Aber auch so werde ich in absehbarer Zeit meine jetzigen Case-Fans mit BeQuiets ersetzen, unter anderem da mein jetziger 140mm-Lüfter eine Anlaufspannung von 6 Volt hat.

(@PCGH: Wäre übrigens schön gewesen, im Test die Anlaufspannung und Anlaufdrehzahl zu erwähnen)


----------



## SaKuL (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Da gabs hier doch schonmal son Quickpoll zum Thema PWM-Version 140mm.
Die wäre echt wünschenswert...


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

wozu 140er PWM?

@Adun die sind entkoppelt. Das ist eine Gummihülle. Dazu gibts passende Pins zum reinstecken, anstelle der sonst übliche nslebstscheidenden Schrauben.


----------



## Cento (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Hallo kan man den Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF als Cpu Lüfter nutzen ???


----------



## fuddles (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Aufjedenfall Top. Hab die auch drin laufen. Hört man Zero.


----------



## steamrick (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



BigBubby schrieb:


> wozu 140er PWM?



Als Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler selbstverständlich!

Abgesehen davon, das einige (billige) Mainboards garnicht mit 3-Pin CPU-Lüfter klarkommen hat man mit PWM einen größeren möglichen Regelbereich - siehe den Scythe-Lüfter auf dem Ninja 3

Es gibt einige Kühler, die deutlich von einem 140mm-Fan gegenüber einem 120mm-Fan profitieren, unter anderem:

- Noctua NH-C12P
- Noctua NH-D14
- Prolimatech Armageddon
und andere

Wie schon im Review zu lesen steht, kann der Silent Wings die gleiche Temperatur bei weniger Lautstärke erreichen als z.B. der NF-P14 FLX
(außerdem ist auch schon der NF-P14 kein PWM-Lüfter)


Daher: Will haben, und wenn möglich als PWM


----------



## BigBubby (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



steamrick schrieb:


> Als Lüfter auf dem CPU-Kühler selbstverständlich!
> 
> Abgesehen davon, das einige (billige) Mainboards garnicht mit 3-Pin CPU-Lüfter klarkommen hat man mit PWM einen größeren möglichen Regelbereich - siehe den Scythe-Lüfter auf dem Ninja 3
> 
> ...



Da würde ich gerne mal einen  vergleichstest z.B. beim Armageddon sehen, wo der 120er und der 140er BeQuite Silentwing draufgepackt wird und wer leiser und wieviel kühler ist. Ich bezweifle, dass das viel ausmacht.


----------



## Jami (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Lecker! Da kauf ich mir 2 . Oder 3


----------



## schlappe89 (14. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Ist an den Dingern irgendwas neu? Ne neue Revision? Ich hab auch 140mm Silentwings mit 1000 RPM und zwar schon seit paar Monaten.
Das sind einfach *die besten Lüfter der Welt*

Bei mir werkeln nur BeQuiet Silentwing Lüfter im PC außer dem NT und der Graka.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (18. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



Adun schrieb:


> Den Befestigungsmechanismus verstehe ich nicht ganz muss ich zugeben....


Hallo Adun
Der Lüfter wird mit Plastikstiften befestigt, um eine schraubenlose Befestigung zu ermöglichen.


Serialkiller schrieb:


> wo bleibt die pwm version...


Hallo Serialkiller

Vielen Dank für dein Feedback.

Deine Anregung wurde an das Produktmanagement weitergeleitet. 
So viel kann ich Dir schon mal verraten: Die PWM Version ist bereits bei uns in der Entwicklung. Im Moment ist die Nachfrage jedoch noch sehr gering, weshalb wir den Lüfter noch nicht auf den Markt gebracht haben. 


Cento schrieb:


> Hallo kan man den Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF als Cpu Lüfter nutzen ???


Hallo Cento

Das ist tendenziell möglich, eine generelle Aussage kann ich hierzu allerdings nicht treffen, da das vom CPU Kühler abhängt, ob eine Verwendung möglich ist.


----------



## guidoevo (18. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Hi,
ich habe den Silent Wings USC 120 mm seit heute als Frontlüfter verbaut und bin begeistert. Der Lüfter ist mit der Befestigung kinderleicht anzubringen und hält bombenfest (warum ist man da nicht schon früher drauf gekommen). Der Lüfter ist sehr leise bei 7 Volt. Bei 12 Volt hört man ihn ein wenig aber das kommt nicht vom Lüfter sondern von der Luft die durch das Lüftergitter rauscht. Sollte mein 120 mm Silent Eagle am Gehäuseausgang mal das zeitliche segnen werde ich mich wieder für einen 120 mm Silent Wing entscheiden (ich hoffe dann gibt es einen der ein Luftvolumen von ca. 120-130 m3/h hat wie bei meinem SE ).

Gruß
guidoevo


----------



## BigBubby (18. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Sind eigentlich auch kleinere Versionen geplannt? So 60er und 40er?


----------



## mistamagma (18. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



Adun schrieb:


> Den Befestigungsmechanismus verstehe ich nicht ganz muss ich zugeben....




mir gehts genauso...


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (19. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



BigBubby schrieb:


> Sind eigentlich auch kleinere Versionen geplannt? So 60er und 40er?


Hallo BigBubby

Derzeit planen wir nicht die Produktpalette mit kleineren Lüftern zu erweitern.


@mistamagma
Ich schau mal, ob ich ein Foto zur Montage des Lüfters auftreiben kann.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (20. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



Adun schrieb:


> Den Befestigungsmechanismus verstehe ich nicht ganz muss ich zugeben....


Hallo Adun

wir haben jetzt 2 Bilder auf unsere Website gestellt, auf denen die Montage der Lüfter gezeigt wird. Die Bilder findest Du auf der Produktseite der SilentWings USC Lüfter in der Bildergalerie.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Gast20140710 (20. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



Stefan@be quiet! schrieb:


> Hallo Adun
> 
> wir haben jetzt 2 Bilder auf unsere Website gestellt, auf denen die Montage der Lüfter gezeigt wird. Die Bilder findest Du auf der Produktseite der SilentWings USC Lüfter in der Bildergalerie.
> 
> ...



óla,
verrätst du mir, welche farbe die von "oben" reingesteckten plastikteile haben? auch das grau des gummis? mir wäre nämlich schwarz lieb.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (23. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



Horst_von_Spack0r schrieb:


> óla,
> verrätst du mir, welche farbe die von "oben" reingesteckten plastikteile haben? auch das grau des gummis? mir wäre nämlich schwarz lieb.


Hallo Horst

Sowohl die Gummi Scheiben, die zwischen Plastikstift und dem Gehäuse Verwendung finden, als auch die zur Befestigung gedachten Plastikstifte sind schwarz, die Gummihalterungen an dem Lüfter selbst sind aber grau.


----------



## Uter (23. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Ich kann eure Lüfter in Sachen Lautstärke, Verarbeitung und Luftdurchsatz auch nur loben. Außer Noiseblocker baut wirklich niemand Lüfter, die mit euren mithalten können 

Aber für was benötigt man diese rubber washes? Wenn sie die Befestigungsstifte entkoppeln sollen warum gummiert man diese nicht auch? Würde ein Kleinteil sparen.

Noch eine kleine konsturktive Kritik: Es wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Lüfter (eventuell auch NT) mit besseren Sleeve ausstatten würdet.

Wann kommt eine 140er Pure Version?
Wird es noch andere Größen geben? 180er? 200er?


----------



## hardwarespider (23. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Wirklich ein Top Produkt. Bei 7 Volt fast unhörbar. Außerdem wird ein 7 Volt Adapter gleich mitgeliefert. Der Rahmen ist zusätzlich mit Gummis versehen um den Lüfter zu entkoppeln.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (24. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



Uter schrieb:


> Aber für was benötigt man diese rubber washes? Wenn sie die Befestigungsstifte entkoppeln sollen warum gummiert man diese nicht auch? Würde ein Kleinteil sparen.


Hallo Uter

Die Gummi Scheiben sind für die Entkoppelung der Lüfter vom Gehäuse gedacht.

Das man sie nicht an den Stiften befästigt, hat Produktionstechnische Gründe.


Uter schrieb:


> Noch eine kleine konsturktive Kritik: Es wäre schön, wenn ihr eure Lüfter (eventuell auch NT) mit besseren Sleeve ausstatten würdet.
> 
> Wann kommt eine 140er Pure Version?
> Wird es noch andere Größen geben? 180er? 200er?



Vielen Dank für deine Kritik, ich hab sie an das Produktmanagment weiter geleitet.

Ob ein 140mm Silent Wings Pure geplant ist, kann ich dir momentan nicht sagen, das hängt auch sehr stark von dem Volumen des aktuellen 140mm Silent Wings USC ab.

180 und 200mm Versionen sind aber bisher nicht geplant.


----------



## blub und weg (25. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Mit BeQuiet Silentwings noch nie Probleme gehabt (egal ob 92, 120, 149mm).  
Mir ist nur einmal ein 120mm Silentwings-Lüfter ausgefallen  , war aber meine Schuld (bin drauf getreten  ).

Nach dem ich alle Lüfter in meinem Gehäuse (1*92mm, 4*120mm, 3*140) ausgetauscht hatte und und ich meinen Rechner wieder anschaltete war ich überrascht, wie leise mein Rechner sein kann, und ich habe die Lautstärke danach durch eine Lüftersteuerung noch reduziert .


Nur weiter so ich möchte auch weiterhin so Qualitativ hochwertige Produkte von BeQuiet kaufen können.


----------



## robbe07 (25. August 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Hab sie auch als 2x120 und 1x140er USC Variante im Gehäuse. Alle mit den beiliegendem 7 Volt Adaptern angeschlossen. Sehr leise und immernoch genügend Durchlüftung. Vorher waren Sharkoon Silent Eagle Led 1000 verbaut. Ähnlicher Luftdurchsatz aber lauter. Auch die Befestigung ist etwas besser durchdacht bei den BQ.


----------



## eiokv (4. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Ich würde nen anständigen 140er mit PWM auch schätzen - da is das Feld ja sehr rar Ich kenn nur den Xilence 2 Component

Und @Stefan@be quiet!: Klaut/kopiert/verbessert doch das Arctic Cooling PST (PWM Sharing Technology) da die Mainboard-Produzenten es scheinbar nicht schaffen (sprich wollen) mehr als 2 PWM Anschlüsse zu verbauen ist das ne super Lösung (speziell wenn man für Rear,Top und CPU Fan)


----------



## BloodySuicide (4. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*



eiokv schrieb:


> Und @Stefan@be quiet!: Klaut/kopiert/verbessert doch das Arctic Cooling PST (PWM Sharing Technology) da die Mainboard-Produzenten es scheinbar nicht schaffen (sprich wollen) mehr als 2 PWM Anschlüsse zu verbauen ist das ne super Lösung (speziell wenn man für Rear,Top und CPU Fan)



Das ist ein Patent drauf und du vorderst hiermit zu einer Straftat auf...

Die 140er verrichten schon seit einiger Zeit einen sehr guten Dienst in meinem Lancool K62. Echt top Produkte!
Ein Entkopplungssystem ähnlich der BlackSilent von NB wär aber viel vorteilhafter für die Montage an Radiatoren. Viele Wakü-User schrecken wegen dem Montagesystem noch vom Kauf zurrück und wählen deshalt lieber die Konkurenz.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (4. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

@eiokv
Wie BloodySuicide schon angemerkt hat, ist das leider nicht möglich.

@BloodySuicide
Vielen Dank fürs Feedback, ich hab deine Anregung an das Produktmanagment weitergeleitet.


----------



## sensitron (5. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Kann ich die gescheit an meinem Mugen befestigen?


----------



## sensitron (5. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

ups sry für doppelpost, pc hat gehangen, kann ich des löschen?


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (5. September 2010)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Hallo Sensitron

Die Befestigung eines Silent Wings USC Lüfters sollte bei deinem Kühler möglich sein.


----------



## Mattmax (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Welchen Regelbereich haben diese Lüfter? Würde mich für eine Lüftersteuerung/-regelung interessieren.


----------



## Stefan@be quiet! (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Hallo Mattmax

Unsere Silent Wings USC Modelle besitzen einen Betriebsbereich von 3,5 bis 12V.


----------



## Kaktus (28. Januar 2011)

*AW: Be quiet Silent Wings USC BQT T14025-LF: 140-mm-Gehäuselüfter im Test*

Wobei man unterhalb von 7V schon keinen Lautstärkenunterschied mehr merkt. Da muss man den Lüfter schon ans Ohr halten.


----------

